# CBS SF Power Rankings: Shawn Marion 6th



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like what he says about him. I think it's true. I mean factoring in playing 36-41 mins/79-81 games over the last 5 or 6 yrs, would tire you. 

LINK 

6. Shawn Marion, Phoenix: There are few guys more versatile than Marion, who again was asked to play out of position last season with Amare Stoudemire injured. The plan will be for Marion to return to his customary spot at the three this season so he can avoid toiling against bigger men, thus remaining fresher for the postseason. *Fatigue has been a factor for him during the last two Phoenix playoff runs, overshadowing superb All-Star campaigns*.



top 5


1. LeBron James, Cleveland: He's already among the most complete players in the game and still has plenty of room to improve. James is further along than any basketball player has ever been at age 21.

2. Tracy McGrady, Houston: Injuries are threatening to cut him down in his prime, so it's important that McGrady bounce back with a healthy season. His back has gotten the extended rest it has badly needed over the past few years, so we can hope it will withstand NBA rigors. T-Mac will alternate between small forward and shooting guard this season, with the arrival of Shane Battier freeing him up some.

Celtics' Paul Pierce (Getty Images) 
Celtics' Paul Pierce (Getty Images) 
3. Paul Pierce, Boston: He keeps getting better. There's not much else to say. Pierce stepped up as the leader in Beantown, performing consistently in the midst of a rebuilding project. There aren't many better at delivering in the clutch. Recovering from offseason elbow surgery isn't a concern.

4. Ron Artest, Sacramento: It's no coincidence the Kings took off once he arrived last year. He makes opponents think twice about everything they do and takes genuine pride in shutting people down. Offensively, he coveted a more prominent role and rose to the occasion when Rick Adelman gave him the opportunity to be the go-to guy. It remains to be seen how new coach Eric Musselman utilizes Artest's rare talents.

5. Carmelo Anthony, Denver: If his play for Team USA is any indication, he's graduated to that next level of greatness, one that should help turn the Nuggets into true contenders. Right now, they just happen to be the best team in a bad division. But if 'Melo continues performing at his current pace, he can raise their level of play. Shot selection will continue to be an issue, but it's a problem he's rectifying steadily as he gains experience.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: CBS SF power rankings: Shawn Marion 6th*

I think Shawn should of been above Ron. Artest barley
played last season and he didn't do anything amazing. Yes,
he helped the Kings get to the playoffs but Marion was doing some crazy
stuff throughout the entire season. He should of been #5 and Artest at #6.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: CBS SF power rankings: Shawn Marion 6th*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I think Shawn should of been above Ron. Artest barley
> played last season and he didn't do anything amazing. Yes,
> he helped the Kings get to the playoffs but Marion was doing some crazy
> stuff throughout the entire season. He should of been #5 and Artest at #6.


i agree. 

1. Lebron
2. T- Mac
3. Paul Pierce
4. Carmelo Anthony
5. Shawn Marion

hate to say it, but Shawn Marion is only the 5th best SF in the league. I cant argue.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: CBS SF power rankings: Shawn Marion 6th*

I got Shawn at 2 on my list of SF's. Yea Tmac will score 40 and avergage 26-30 a night, but he doesn't give you 10+ boards, the blocks, steals and defense Shawn does night in and night out. Not hating on T Mac, but Shawn is my guy.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: CBS SF power rankings: Shawn Marion 6th*



Sedd said:


> I got Shawn at 2 on my list of SF's. Yea Tmac will score 40 and avergage 26-30 a night, but he doesn't give you 10+ boards, the blocks, steals and defense Shawn does night in and night out. Not hating on T Mac, but Shawn is my guy.


Woah there mate. I know there is no SF like Marion... but you can't just say that you're gonna list him over T-Mac. Marion is no franchise guy... he's just the best complement you could ever ask for. Marion can not be a team leader night in and night out, as 'Bron, 'Melo, and Pierce can. 

He's the 5th best SF in the league, but surrounded by the right people he can be even more valuble than that.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: CBS SF power rankings: Shawn Marion 6th*



somejewishdude said:


> Woah there mate. I know there is no SF like Marion... but you can't just say that you're gonna list him over T-Mac. Marion is no franchise guy... he's just the best complement you could ever ask for. Marion can not be a team leader night in and night out, as 'Bron, 'Melo, and Pierce can.
> 
> He's the 5th best SF in the league, but surrounded by the right people he can be even more valuble than that.


exactly.


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

I really disagree with this. I would have it,

1. Lebron
2. Shawn Marion
3. Paul Pierce (doesn't know how to win at times)
4. Carmelo (one-dimensional player)
5. T-Mac (needs to prove himself this year before he can be higher.)

And I think it's bs that he faded away during the playoffs. He isn't an overly game dominating player but he did put up his same regular season stats and had some HUGE games. Great team player, amazing athlete and talent, one of the top 3 rebounders in the league. If only he can learn to take the defender off the dribble more and shoot from outside less. I know he can do it, I seen him.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

_Ra said:


> I really disagree with this. I would have it,
> 
> 1. Lebron
> 2. Shawn Marion
> ...



Stop now before you hurt yourself. You are *really* underrating Pierce, 'Melo, and T-Mac. 'Melo can play defense. T-Mac is one of the most dangerous scorers in the league, coming back from an injury or not. Pierce is a great all-around player... he was like 27, 7, and 5 last season.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P0xPsPivS1A"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P0xPsPivS1A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> 
Not many can do that.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

1) King James
2) T-Mac
3) The Truth
4) Melo( Melo has better offense at times but doesnt play the defense Pierce does)
5) Matrix( i lived in phx and marion is my favorite Sun but hes not better than T-Mac and Pierce and Melo like some of you are saying)


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

My only thing with this is, I view T-Mac and Pierce as more two guards than SF's (I think they put them there cause of their height) but, even with them as SF's I'd still take Marion 3rd...

Lebron
Pierce 
Marion
Melo
T-Mac (If they are gonna use fatigue as an excuse to knock MTX, than injuries will be a knock on T-Mac in my book)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, at least on that list, marion deserves 5th or 6th i'd agree. actually, sorry to say, but i think i like ron artest more than marion (less the drama). artest can play the halfcourt set better (though he can't run the break like marion, of course).. as in create offense, and most importantly can lock down a scorer.

he's not really a franchise player, and maybe not even a 2nd man, but he's that valuable underrated last piece a team needs.. you know, the 3rd wheel, like a (but i guess you could say generally better) dennis rodman on the bulls. im not saying they play a similar game, but i can say that dennis gave an underrated contribution to the bulls 3 championships (i think it was 3 while he was there?). my one gripe with shawn is that he shoots too many 3's, but then again that's within the suns gameplan.


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> Stop now before you hurt yourself. You are *really* underrating Pierce, 'Melo, and T-Mac. 'Melo can play defense. T-Mac is one of the most dangerous scorers in the league, coming back from an injury or not. Pierce is a great all-around player... he was like 27, 7, and 5 last season.


I think you are underrating Marion. He was 22p 12r 2a 2s 1.5b last season.


_Matrix vs Shawn Kemp_
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R-UM8jUkXWE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R-UM8jUkXWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

_Ra said:


> I think you are underrating Marion. He was 22p 12r 2a 2s 1.5b last season.
> 
> 
> _Matrix vs Shawn Kemp_
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R-UM8jUkXWE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R-UM8jUkXWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



Jason Richardson can dunk. So that must mean he's better than T-Mac.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

come on guys, i think i could be 1 of the top 5 Marion homers on this board. He is my favorite player. i absolutely LOVE his game. The thing is, like somejewishguy mentioned, he is not a franchise player. He cant creat his own shot. He is not gonna cross u up and then put a jumper in ur face like a T-Mac, or a Pierce, or a Melo, or a Bron. He is not gonna be the player that has the ball in his hands when a team needs a bucket to steal a game. However, what he is gonna do is be the most explosive 6'7'' athlete you have probably ever seen, play guys bigger than him, and put out 19+ and 10+ a night. He is going to get steals, be the finisher on fastbreaks. Get points off activity. But he is not a FRANCHISE PLAYER. He is a role playing superstar, and ive never really seen anybody like him. Lets put it this way. If i had Bron on my team and could pick any other one of these stars, it would be Marion. If i had Dwight Howard, my pick order would go

1.Bron
2.T-mac
3. Pierce
4. Anthony
5. Marion

The fact of the matter is every team needs a go 2 guy, a leader, and Marion does not have these qualities. I think he is one of the most unique players in the past 10 years.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I clearly think that Marion is terrific at his position. He should be listed atleast number four or five.
1. LeBron James.
2.Tracy McGrady.
3. Paul Pierce
*4. Shawn Marion*
5. Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> I clearly think that Marion is terrific at his position. He should be listed atleast number four or five.
> 1. LeBron James.
> 2.Tracy McGrady.
> 3. Paul Pierce
> ...


theres really no wrong spot for rating him in the top 5 besides 1. he could very well be second, all these players are exceptional


----------

